# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  Khám phá siêu khách sạn đắt giá nhất thế giới tại Singapore

## hantt.163

Marina Bay Sands ở Singapore không những “đánh cắp” danh hiệu khách sạn đắt giá nhất thế giới mà còn làm mê đắm du khách bởi thiết kế vô cùng độc đáo, với bể bơi khổng lồ giữa lưng trời, bảo tàng giống như bông hoa sen đang nở và sòng bạc siêu hiện đại... 



Khách sạn Marina Bay Sands là quần thể nghỉ mát hỗn hợp trị giá 5,7 tỷ USD, với 55 tầng và đã “ẵm” danh hiệu khách sạn đắt giá nhất thế giới. Khách sạn gồm một bể bơi khổng lồ dài 151m trên đỉnh, một kênh đào trong nhà, một bảo tàng hình giống bông hoa sen, các cửa hiệu, nhà hát, rạp chiếu phim, và một casino siêu lớn, siêu hiện đại. 


Để phục vụ những vị khách quyền cao chức trọng, khách sạn có Phòng Tổng thống rộng 509m2, có một quản gia, 3 phòng ngủ, một phòng tập lớn, một khu vực mát xa và một chiếc đàn piano lớn. 


Khách sạn được thiết kế rất độc đáo, trông giống như 3 cây gậy bóng chày đứng nghênh ngang giữa trời và ngự trên đỉnh là ...một chiếc tàu. 
Ngự trên đỉnh đó chính là “SkyPark” rộng tới một hecta, vươn rộng khắp 3 tháp của khách sạn cao 200m trên mực nước biển. Ở SkyPark có Bể bơi Vô cực, một trong những bể bơi ngoài trời lớn nhất thế giới, dài gấp 3 lần chiều dài của một bể bơi Olympic. 


Khách sạn ngự trị trên khu du lịch nổi tiếng của quốc đảo Sư tử. 


Với không gian rộng 12.400m2, SkyPark bao gồm một đài quan sát và các nhà hàng, như The Sky on 57 của đầu bếp Justin Quek. 


Casino của khách sạn có 4 tầng, rộng 15.00m2. 
Casino bao gồm 600 bàn chơi và hơn 1.500 máy đánh bài. Khách sạn nằm cách Singapore Flyer, vòng đu quay lớn nhất thế giới, vài bước chân. 


Khách sạn có rất nhiều nhà hàng với các đầu bếp nổi tiếng, ảnh là nhà hàng Jin Shan.


Hiện các rạp chiếu phim trong khách sạn vẫn đang được xây dựng. Fuse Bar là một trong rất nhiều nơi có thể thưởng thức các món ăn. 
Khách sạn được công ty Las Vegas Corporation xây dựng, gồm 2.560 phòng, trong đó có 18 loại phòng khác nhau, 230 phòng hạng sang.



Các cặp“chân” hơi choãi ra của các tòa tháp nối với nhau ở tầng 23, để tạo thành một tòa. 
SkyPark dài hơn cả Tháp Eiffel, đủ lớn để đậu 4,5 chiếc máy bay A380. 
Sẽ có tổng cộng hơn 300 cửa hàng trong quần thể khách sạn này, với nhiều nhãn hàng nổi tiếng như Cartier, CHANEL, Gucci, Hugo Boss, Louis Vuitton, Tiffany & Co và các hãng mới như Anne Fontaine và Stefano Ricci. 
Trung tâm hội nghị có 250 phòng họp, có sức chứa trên 45.000 đại biểu và có phòng đại tiệc lớn nhất Đông Nam Á, có sức chứa tới 11.000 người. Các phòng nằm ở những tầng thấp nhất của khách sạn có giá khoảng 304USD/đêm. Khách sạn đặt ở vị trí với một bên nhìn vào thành phố, một bên nhìn ra biển. 
Chủ tịch Las Vegas Sands Corporation, cha đẻ của công ty Marina Bay Sands, ông Sheldon Adelson cho biết quần thể khách sạn sẽ thúc đẩy du lịch và đặt ra một tiêu chuẩn mới về thiết kế. Kiến trúc sư Safdie cho biết dự án, dựa trên ý tưởng một chiếc bàn đánh bài, vô cùng phức tạp.

5 họa sỹ nổi tiếng đã được tuyển để sáng tạo nên những tác phẩm nghệ thuật cho quần thể, trong đó có bức tượng của Antony Gormley dài 40m, làm từ 16.100 thanh thép.
Nguồn: doanhnhansaigon
_
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm tour du lịch singapore giá cực rẻ - tour du lich singapore gia cuc reTham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch singapore - tour du lich singaporeCùng khám phá du lịch singapore - du lich singapore_

----------


## littlegirl

đúng là siêu sang, tráng lệ thế

----------


## anhduc83

Toàn kiến trúc độc đáo...

----------


## dung89

Wow quá hoành tráng!

----------

